# Javascript,größer/kleiner als....



## Therapy (19. April 2005)

Hi, wie erreiche ich,dass man zwei prompt Fenster hat(das bekomm ich noch hin), in die man zwei zahlen eingibt....und als Ergebniss dann Zahl a < Zahl b oder umgekehrt....
das mit den prompt Fenstern und der Ausgabe des Ergebnisses bekomm ich ja alles hin..... aber wie gebe ich an das der PC das kleiner als/größer als zwischen die Zahlen setzt?...was muss ich da bei "if" und "else" angeben?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## xxenon (19. April 2005)

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
function compare()
{
    a = parseInt(prompt('Erste Zahl eingeben!'));
    b = parseInt(prompt('Zweite Zahl eingeben!'));

    alert(a + ' ' + ((a <= b) ? '<=' : '>') + ' ' + b);
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<form>
<input type="button" value="vergleichen!" onclick="compare();" />
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

HTH xxenon


----------

